# Charge Your Battery Without A Special Cable Or Taking The Phone Apart!



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

This works with the wall charger only!!!!!

shut off the phone (get into fastboot and just hit the power button to shutdown)

while holding down the + and - volume buttons, plug in wall charger

scroll down with the volume - button to bp tools and then push volume +

the phone will show the motorola logo and then show the battery image filling up as it charges

wait awhile for it to charge up and then you can fastboot to fix your borked rom install!

ya for charging!


----------

